# Looking to buy 24" x 48 " to 48" x96" Router.



## Jim DJ (Jun 22, 2011)

Looking to make wood and plastic parts. Confused on exact brand of cnc router to buy.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Jim


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

In my opinion it's always best to get the largest size and the highest quality you can afford. I'm currently waiting for my new shopbot buddy to arrive. $12,000 shipped and well equipped with software, digital probe and it'll be a 48x48 machine. Nice thing about this setup is i can expand it in the future. 

Good Luck
Randy


----------



## parsson (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi,
check out Heiz CNC machines sold by CNC STEP USA. 
I hear that Romaxx is also very good.


----------

